# Autine/John Neeman axes



## dancan (May 26, 2013)

His real name is Janis Nimanis .
Here's his newest video 

[video=youtube_share;b2lvCcMlPQE]http://youtu.be/b2lvCcMlPQE[/video]

I check today and that axe has a bid of 600 $$


----------

